# In Flames



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well after hearing about this band a lot I thought I would look it up on Spotify and the first couple of listens I was not sure but I have started listening to them more and I have to say I really like it now:thumb:I really like there Album "A Sense of Purpose" because there is lots of really good songs and this one has to be my Favorite on it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are a great band, I keep meaning to go back and listen to their back catalogue as the first album I bought of theirs was 'Come Clarity'. Which is an awesome album.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you have Spotify Alex?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The old stuff was good back in the day, but the new stuff is just boring.

I saw them at Hammersmith Apollo around 5 years ago and they were alright but nothing special.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

murders in the rue morgue is ok but bit heavy for me


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Do you have Spotify Alex?


I do indeed mate.:thumb:



ksm1985 said:


> murders in the rue morgue is ok but bit heavy for me


Never knew they covered this song, checked it out. Somewhat heavier than the original though haha.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I only like one of their songs, "the hive" is amazing and has a guitar solo to die for.

They were a back up band at a slipknot concert I went to years ago and sounded good live, but I've never really given them a chance and have only ever downloaded that one song.Might have to check em out


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You'd also like Soilwork then, in fact, I prefer Soilwork. Check out the Figure No. Five album.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Soilwork are in a completely different league to In Flames.


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

The Whoracle is, IMO, their best album with Episode 666 being my favourite song..


----------

